# pumped up



## Snowgum

Ciao a tutti,

Esistono in Italiano dei modi di dire che usino il verbo "pompare"?
(In inglese si dice "pumped up" per esprimere lo stato di essere galvanizzato o emozionato.)

Sto cercando modi di dire che esprimono il senso di essere galvanizzato a causa di un'ingiustizia o per una causa come l'ambiente o femminismo.

Grazie.


----------



## Siberia

Sto fremendo dalla rabbia.  Essere su di giri. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Snowgum

Sto cercando una parola che potrebbe servire per l'equivalente di "pumped up" in'Inglese. Voglio usare la parola come un soprannome per una persona che si emoziona facilmente a causa delle questioni di giustizia sociale per es. feminismo e povertà. 

La parola "pompato" mi servirebbe benissimo ma ho paura che contenga connotazioni sessuali. 

Avete altri suggerimenti?

Grazie


----------



## Blackman

_Pompato_ non ha connotazioni sessuali, ma non vedo come possa servirti a descrivere questa persona. In italiano suona come uno che si è gonfiato i muscoli con qualche sostanza particolare.


----------



## Snowgum

Allora, "carico" vada bene in questo caso?


----------



## Blackman

Hmmmm.....forse. Prova a inserire _pumped up_ in una frase in inglese con il significato che vuoi attribuirgli in italiano.

—Verb phrase 
c. to infuse with enthusiasm, competitive spirit, energy, etc.: _The contestants were all backstage* pumping themselves up* for their big moment._

Qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Snowgum

Allora:

'At school Father Francesco had called him "-------", a nickname that stuck and referred to the tendency for him to become pumped up about any issue from women's rights to the welfare of the underprivileged.'


----------



## Blackman

No, _carico_ non va bene. Ti posso suggerire qualcosa sulla linea di _infervorato/appassionato _oppure_ gasato/eccitato/sovraeccitato. _Vediamo se qualcun altro riesce a sviluppare il concetto.

Mi vengono in mente anche _esaltato/infiammato/ardente/frenetico/schizzato_.

Oddio, _carico_ potrebbe anche starci.

da *The Free Dictionary*

*pumped up* - tense with excitement and enthusiasm as from a rush of adrenaline; "_we were really pumped up for the race_"; "_he was so pumped he couldn't sleep" _

_Francesco era carico per la gara_.
_Era così carico che non riusciva a dormire_. 

In questo senso si, ma non mi sembra lo stesso che gli attribuiva Father Francesco....


----------



## Saoul

A scuola Padre Francesco l'aveva nominato "____", un soprannome che gli era rimasto e che derivava dalla sua tendenza a scaldarsi subito su qualunque argomento dai diritti ...

Credo che potresti girarla in questo modo.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Snowgum

Grazie Saoul, ma sto cercando un soprannome appropriato. Non ho bisogno di tradurre la frase intera.


----------



## Saoul

I didn't get that, sorry.
Let's see... How about something like: "Fumantino!" (more someone who gets mad quite easily), "Petardo" (firecracker, like someone who would explode for pretty much anything)...

If I get any more ideas, I'll post them here.


----------



## Snowgum

Allora, la frase rimarrà in Inglese, ma ho bisogno soltanto di un appropriato soprannome italiano per questo personaggio. Quale vi sembra meglio:

1) At school Father Francesco had called him "campione", a nickname that stuck and referred to the tendency for him to become pumped up about any issue from women's rights to the welfare of the underprivileged.

2) At school Father Francesco had called him "infiammato", a nickname that stuck and referred to the tendency for him to become pumped up about any issue from women's rights to the welfare of the underprivileged.


----------



## Snowgum

"Fumantino" and "Petardo" sound good!


----------



## Blackman

Snowgum said:


> "Fumantino"



Perfetto.


----------



## elena73

Io voto per ''petardo''. 
Fiamma?
''Il fiamma''?


----------



## Blackman

No, ripensandoci non mi piace nessuno dei due. Fumantino e' uno dal carattere difficile, volubile. Petardo/ fiammifero/cerino e' uno che si accende per un nonnulla, facilmente. Ma non su questioni specifiche.


----------



## elena73

C'è una cosa importante da chiedere a Snowgum!! 
Quale reazione vuoi che si associ nel lettore al soprannome che scegli?
Il lettore deve sorridere (deve essere un soprannome spiritoso) o no.. deve essere preso in modo semi-serio? O come?

EDIT: Per esempio semi-serio puoi anche mettere ''L'IDEALISTA'', che fa sempre un po' sorridere, ma è già diverso...


----------



## Snowgum

Il racconto tratta della amicizia fra due uomini che erano amici nella loro gioventù. Frequentavano la stessa scuola superiore. Uno si è diventato un prete e l'altro si è diventato il papa. Quello che è adesso il papa era "l'idealista" e tutti i suoi amici lo chiamavano un soprannome per prenderlo in giro. 

Il soprannome che sto cercando si riferisce al papa quando era più giovane. Deve essere un soprannome che fa tenerezza (is endearing), ma allo stesso tempo ha un senso di ironia e del umorismo.


----------



## elena73

''L'IDEALISTA'' allora va bene. E' comunque ironico, ma anche un po' serio...


----------



## Blackman

Sognatore? Utopista? Sentimentale? Romantico?


----------



## elena73

Di quelli che hai messo l'unico che ha una vena ironica e che mi piace nel contesto è ''L'utopista''.


----------



## Saoul

Certo che come nomignoli sono tutti un po' deboli, no?


----------



## Blackman

Debolissimi, a mio avviso. Ma un nomignolo per idealista non mi viene proprio, se non in chiave negativa...


----------



## elena73

"Il Difensore Civico" (suona un po' a presa di c.?)


----------



## Saoul

elena73 said:


> "Il Difensore Civico" (suona un po' a presa di c.?)



Un tantinello!


----------



## elena73

Ecco perché mentre lo scrivevo mi veniva da ridere 
Io andrei su:
''L'Utopista''
o 
''L'Idealista''
Che hanno un tono ironico, ma tutto sommato si mantengono sul serio.


----------



## Saoul

Però, in cortile, i compagni che lo prendono in giro dicendo: "Guarda, arriva l'utopista!" ... su... manca di mordente. 

Forse per dare quel senso di sfottò si potrebbe usare il sostantivo "Utopia".

Lo chiamavano "Utopia". Sembra il titolo di un film western, ma dà quel senso di vaga presa in giro, che forse "utopista" non comunica del tutto... Thoughts?


----------



## elena73

Sì, suona come ''lo chiamavano Trinità'' 
Magari 'Utopia' è un registro un po' troppo alto...
Ahh, Il giustiziere? Eccessivo?


----------



## Saoul

Me likey. ---


----------



## Snowgum

Grazie a tutti! Un dibattito interessante! 

 snowgum


----------

